

Offer HN: I'll build your iPhone/Android app - veiledprawn

I'm a bit of a web generalist and I'm looking to get more into app development (on a freelance basis). However I need a bit more of a portfolio before I'm confident enough to get started properly. So in this respect, I'm offering to build someone (or someones) an iPhone or Android app. If it's something interesting or fun then all the better!<p>I can also do some light backend work if needed, but I don't really want to get into massive API's - so if you need that sort of thing too, you'll have to take care of it.<p>IMPORTANT<p>- The app will be developed with Appcelerator Titanium (http://www.appcelerator.com). While it will make use of native components and the like, it is <i>not</i> Objective C. I know JS/Titanium far better at the moment. If that's a deal-breaker, then sorry :)<p>- I have an iPhone 4 and Samsung Galaxy S2 to test on devices. I do not have an iPad other than the simulator. So if you want an iPad app, bear this in mind.<p>- Please bear in mind that given the platform, stuff like 3D games etc are not really feasible.<p>I will of course deliver all source code and assets, which will be your property upon completion. You will need to agree that I can mention the app in my portfolio though.<p>I'm not seeking any kind of payment for this, but if all goes well and you're extra happy with your app, you could always shout me a Macbook Air :)<p>Email me on veiledprawn at gmail for more or to discuss!
======
philbarr
Why wouldn't you dream up your own simple app and do that? Nothing makes a
portfolio more than a published app. Or are you trying to avoid the actual
publishing side and just want the experience of app creation?

I would say that the act of publishing an app is just as important an
experience as writing the code.

~~~
veiledprawn
I realised after I posted that I could have explained this better.

To me at least, working to someone else's plan gives me a 'better' experience
for future work. This way I'm not likely to artificially limit myself and drop
features here & there because I don't feel like doing them. It will also give
me more satisfaction to see a real useful app out there, than a flashy toy I
might create to show off. I have some ideas of my own but that's all they are
at the moment. And finally, someone else will get something useful out of it
too.

And I do have a published app on the app store (should have mentioned that
too!). It's an early experiment with PhoneGap and so not the best example of
my skills however.

~~~
tstegart
If you're looking to do this as a career, nothing beats an app you made
yourself. I would give it much more weight in deciding whether to choose you
as a developer than work you did for someone else. I don't know how much work
you did on that other project, but I know with your own app you not only did
it all, but you've shown me you can execute things on your own time without me
bugging you. I suggest doing another one of your own apps, only make it kick-
ass this time. Not necessarily in terms of have tons of functionality, but
make it spiffy in the looks department and how snappy it is. A good suggestion
would be an app that both solves a problem you have and shows off your skills.

------
roml
Do you anyone i could pay to develop a Spotify App?

